# hopeandjoy vs. Totodile



## M&F (Jan 31, 2015)

[size=+2]*hopeandjoy vs Totodile*[/size]



> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> ...


*hopeandjoy's active squad*

 *Feenie* the male Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Wotter* the female Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Lily* the female Petilil <Own Tempo>
 *Lyra* the female Espurr <Keen Eye>
 *Morgan* the female Flabébé (Blue Flower) <Flower Veil>


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent>
 *Sekhmet* the female Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Cybele* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter>
 *Ganymede* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Baí Zé* the male Absol <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Hel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Durga* the female Rhyhorn <Rock Head> @ Protector

Oh, look, 2x broken Flabébé sprite combob.

Anyways, next up:
-hopeandjoy sends out
-Totodile sends out and issues commands
-hopeandjoy issues commands
-I dust myself off


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 31, 2015)

Alright, I'll start with *Morgan*.


----------



## Totodile (Jan 31, 2015)

Ganymede, come on out.

Start by setting up a Substitute. Then hit her with Psychic a couple times. If she Protects, use Calm Mind instead.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 1, 2015)

Lyra! Let's try and play smart.

First, try and Attract Ganymede. Then use Toxic and Signal Beam.

*Attract~Toxic~Signal Beam*


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

First reffing since the reopening, much? Let's hope my small changes to the format look good.



> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 1*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable
Condition: Flowing with the flower.
Commands: *Attract ~ Toxic ~ Signal Beam*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable
Condition: Worried about trojan horses on this website.
Commands: *Substitute (15%) ~ Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Calm Mind*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
It'd been so very long.

After years in the waiting, two people could once more become trainers, and a third person was again a referee. The reading of rules, the sensation of the Pokéballs in hand -- everything sparked a rush of nostalgia, and it helped little that the combatants would literally engage right near the entire dataform of those memories. But without too much ado, Pokémon were sent out. hopeandjoy's Pokémon was fresh new from the recently established Kalos trade, a happy fluttering Flabébé of ultramarine petals. Totodile's sendout was a more traditional one. A Ralts, like many others in the league, and also one that had actually been in a fight once (or at least, somehow remembers being in one). And so, a match began on the fresh new ASB -- in more than one sense.

Morgan immediately sauntered over to her opponent, who was quick to raise his guard but still saw no attacks coming -- only sweet nothings whispered in his ears (where are they?). Flustered by the sudden rush of unexpected emotions, Ganymede felt little inclination to focus on the battle, but had gladly not been commanded to attack or anything. Instead, hoping to impress his opponent, he unleashed a pulse of raw lifeforce into the layout below himself, which soon gained the shape of a Minimal Dewgong Ralts. Clearly, _somebody_ needs to figure out where the styleswitcher is; in fact, it would have been impossible to tell Substitute and creator apart were it not for the Substitute's head being covered not by a green plate but rather by one with a header drawn on it.

hopeandjoy's Pokémon gave her foe one more look, and then started to attack, somewhat. She approached and began furiously shaking her blue flower, scattering poisonous pollen in the air. Before any of it could reach its intended target, however, the pure white lifeform took all of the powder upon itself -- and breathed none of it, as it had no need of breath. The Toxic attack had been fully wasted, and worse, it left Ganymede with a sensation that his work was being rejected by his beloved.

For a moment, the apparent rejection made it easier to attack. With the power of his mind, Ganymede hefted his opponent well into the cybernetic air, and then used her as a berserk touchpad, highlighting text here and clicking links there as she was slammed into every surface available. By the time the attack had stopped, they were in the thread for their own battle, which is mind-breakingly meta. However, as the reffing was not yet up, none could sneak a peek into the next procceedings of battle.

When the time came for Morgan to attack again, she had trouble remembering what she'd been commanded to do. She even tried peeking at her trainer's post, but it read something about "Signal Beam", which the Flabébé could not recognize. Puzzled, she continued rereading the post for a clarification, but nothing of the sort seemed to be there.

Ganymede prepared to attack again, but seeing no further ill will from his opponent -- and rather, only what his wishful mind could read as a wistful, pensive expression that one could take on when thinking of a loved one -- he became inclined to believe in the truth of his enemy's love, and could not continue to attack. Instead, he sat around, admiring her looks from afar.

*Round 1 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 89% / Energy: 92%
Status: Stable
Condition: On the internet, but out of signal.
Performed: Attract ~ Toxic (no effect) ~ nothing

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 85% / Energy: 88%
Status: Attracted to Morgan (severe).
Condition: Drenched in the foolish, romantic naïveté of youth.
Performed: Substitute (15%) ~ Psychic ~ attracted

Ganymede's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: 15%​
Arena status: The thread hopeandjoy vs. Totodile is open.



Additional notes:
- Toxic does nothing against Substitutes.
- Flabébé do not learn Signal Beam.
- hopeandjoy commands first next round.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 1, 2015)

.........For some reason I thought I had sent out Lyra what the hell me.

First let's set up some doubles with Double Team. Then let's try to harness this forum with Nature Power and then attack the substitute with Energy Ball.

*Double Team~Nature Power~Energy Ball*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 1, 2015)

Kay Ganymede, let's be real. You need to get her to notice you. What better way to do that than by Snatching Morgan's Double Team?

"But Totodile," you say, "won't that be counterproductive?" Certainly not. If she's Double Teaming, she's making it harder for you to focus your attention on her. I mean, she's hiding within herselves! Doesn't make sense? You're too in love, buddy. Deal with it. And take some time to cool your head with a couple Calm Minds while you're at it.

If you're feeling too lovey-dovey for any of that, though, then be productive with it. Draining Kiss is how that'll go.

*Snatch/Draining Kiss (energy) ~ Calm Mind/Draining Kiss (energy) ~ Calm Mind/Draining Kiss (energy)*


----------



## M&F (Feb 2, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 89% / Energy: 92%
Status: Stable
Condition: On the internet, but out of signal.
Commands: *Double Team ~ Nature Power ~ Energy Ball*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 85% / Energy: 88%
Status: Attracted to Morgan (severe).
Condition: Drenched in the foolish, romantic naïveté of youth.
Commands: *Snatch/Draining Kiss (energy) ~ Calm Mind/Draining Kiss (energy) ~ Calm Mind/Draining Kiss (energy)*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
The trainers issue their commands, but nothing happens to the thread they're stnading on, despite what they were expecting. However, someone trips over the Refresh button, and everything goes white for a few seconds -- and then, there lay the commands. A little bit of physical veto was necessary to stop the Pokémon from reading their opponent's commands, and with that restriction, the battle commenced anew.

Ganymede started readying an attack, but gazed upon his opponent again and was overcome by a fresh rush of feelings. It was more overpowering than he could take, and left him unable to do anything more than sit around and admire the Double Team fluttering sprint -- no mood for stealing, be it a move or a kiss.

After splitting her image into four, Morgan concentrated on the Minimal Dewralts. Fortunately, its master was mentally far away, so she had more or less free reign to attack unnoticed. In order to do so, she used her natural powers in a slightly different way, taking from the environment loose bits of data that turned into throwing star-like apparitions shaped as angular, green zeroes and ones. A swarm of them pettled the Subtitute, leaving cyberspacial gashes on its surface.

The real Ralts was still completely unfocused on the battle, but by that point, it was because he had retired to meditate. The extent of his emotions had begun to worry him, and extended meditation helped to clear the mind.

While he cleared the mind, however, his foe continued to attack. This time, she tried to summon the raw natural power of the world around her, but there was no such a thing -- the only greenery around her was the abitrarily green-tinted cyber stuff. With some struggle, she managed to fashion an inferior Energy Ball out of pure data, and with plenty of luck, it landed just at the right spot to completely dismantle the Substitute, causing it to burst in a puddle of white pixels that were quickly reabsorbed by the surface below.

Paying no heed to this situation, Ganymede continued well collected in the confines of his thoughts, and little by little, the calm comfort of nirvana seemed much better than some inflamed passion. With a conscious push, he hoped to steadily eliminate the desire from his psyche...

*Round 2 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 89% / Energy: 77%
Status: Has 3 Double Team clones.
Condition: Pretty tired from continuously drawing nature from where there is none.
Performed: Double Team (3 clones) ~ Nature Power (->Swift) ~ Energy Ball (critical)

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 85% / Energy: 82%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense. Attracted to Morgan (light).
Condition: About to pop some mean koans.
Performed: attracted ~ Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind

Ganymede's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%​
Arena status: The thread hopeandjoy vs. Totodile is open.



Additional notes:
- The attractionfail roll in the first round was failed _miserably_.
- However, the roll on the third action was perfectly positive, and coupled with the use of Calm Mind, I've had it drop the attraction down in severity (from Moderate, which it had gotten to earlier).
- Nature Power summoned Swift, and also, the Nature Power move summon table desperately needs renovations.
- Energy Ball on the third action was a critical hit and broke Ganymede's Substitute (and wouldn't actually have done it without the hax, too).
- Totodile commands first next round.


----------



## Totodile (Feb 2, 2015)

Great! Use Swift to target the real Morgan. If she Protects, use Calm Mind to clear your head some more; if she decides to Attract again or use Captivate or Toxic, toss up a Magic Coat.

*Swift/Calm Mind/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 2, 2015)

Alright Morgan, let's just this time to heal up while your clones (hopefully) take the damage.

First, use Wish to try and restore health, then Chill for a bit, and finally attack Ganymede with a Dazzling Gleam.

*Wish~Chill~Dazzling Gleam*


----------



## M&F (Feb 5, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 3*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 89% / Energy: 77%
Status: Has 3 Double Team clones.
Condition: Pretty tired from continuously drawing nature from where there is none.
Commands: *Wish ~ Chill ~ Dazzling Gleam*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 85% / Energy: 82%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense. Attracted to Morgan (light).
Condition: About to pop some mean koans.
Commands: *Swift/Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Swift/Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Swift/Calm Mind/Magic Coat*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: The thread hopeandjoy vs. Totodile is open.



-----​
The battle started anew, and as the thread lenghtened, so the links to escape from it seemed to become distant...

But hopeandjoy and Morgan had a slightly different plan. They rushed to press some links, taking advantage of the opponent's continued spell of distraction, and reached Zhorken's profile, leaving a visitor message like "yo, hack dis up and boots up ma HP". Touch-typing the ground, as it turns out, is _immensely_ awkward. While waiting for a response, there was little more to do than take five. In the meantime, Ganymede even managed to attack, his magical power firing star-shaped beams in all directions and taking out the Flabébé's every clone while also striking the real deal. The need for aid grew greater.

Finally, there was a response. It read: "k, but don't test me, or else I'm turning you into a Diggersby". As soon as she read the message, Morgan felt a strange, sharp sensation as her wounds faded and her body grew more tired.

Even as the healing process was finished, Ganymede still didn't seem to have snapped out of his romantic doldrums. One last opportunity to move in impunity -- Morgan took it, searing her foe's eyes with a blinding magical light. Maybe that would teach him about where her eyes are.

*Round 3 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 100% / Energy: 74%
Status: Stable
Condition: Contemplating life as a blob of flower.
Performed: Wish ~ Chill ~ Dazzling Gleam

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 77% / Energy: 79%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense. Attracted to Morgan (light).
Condition: Having an eyeful, in more than one sense.
Performed: attracted ~ Swift ~ attracted​
Arena status: A VM conversation with Zhorken is open.



Additional notes:
- Ganymede was too attracted to attack in actions one and three, despite the now somewhat low odds of that happening.
- Wish took place at the end of the second action.
- Totodile commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Finally, there was a response. It read: "k, but don't test me, or else I'm turning you into a Diggersby".


Am I... not the only person this happened to?!


----------



## Totodile (Feb 5, 2015)

Ganymede what. Okay, two can play at this game. Try to Attract her, but if she Protects, Safeguards, or has a Substitute, you should take that as a sign to rethink things by Calming your mind. Next, use Psychic if she's not attracted, but Draining Kiss if she is. If you can't bear to do that, just Chill.

*Attract/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Draining Kiss/Chill ~ Psychic/Draining Kiss/Chill*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 5, 2015)

Alright, let's use our full health to our advantage. First, set up a Substitute. Then Chill and use Petal Blizzard. If you're attracted, try and Captivate Ganymede instead.

*Substitute 20%/Captivate~Chill/Captivate~Petal Blizzard/Captivate*


----------



## M&F (Feb 7, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Am I... not the only person this happened to?!


Of course you were.



> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 4*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 100% / Energy: 74%
Status: Stable
Condition: Contemplating life as a blob of flower.
Commands: *Substitute/Captivate ~ Chill/Captivate ~ Petal Blizzard/Captivate*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 77% / Energy: 79%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense. Attracted to Morgan (light).
Condition: Having an eyeful, in more than one sense.
Commands: *Attract/Calm Mind ~ Psychic/Draining Kiss/Chill ~ Psychic/Draining Kiss/Chill*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: A VM conversation with Zhorken is open.



-----​
Battle resumed, and Ganymede's stupor seemed unshakeable. He hadn't stoped gazing longingly at his enemy since the previous round, and even a blast to eye did little to stop the stare-fiesta.

Unfettered by the battle at that point, Morgan started to craft a masterpiece. A with a few accidental clicks, she lifted the Dewgong from the banner, then gave it shape and life. And once animate, it began to air-swim in circles around its master.

Perhaps the mistake was that the construct provided something that Ganymede could battle against without hurt something that he still aesthetically appreciated. Once again, he let his psychic powers unfurl, picking up and tossing the modeled dugong with his mind as if it were a ragdoll. Links accidentally clicked here and there, he ended up back in the beginning, in the ASB forums, before he finally finished off the Substitute with a final psychic pulse that tore it apart and burst it to pieces magnificently.

Having seen that spectacular scene, Morgan took the cue to start to attack. She had taken the opportunity for another breather, but after the coast was clear, she approached the foe and started spinning around herself, unleashing a flurry of blue petals that formed a raging whirlwind with the momentum.

After the powerful attack, Ganymede was looking at his foe again, but it was a different look -- he finally seemed determined to actually do battle with her. He flashed a smile, and his head started distorting the space around him, just before the round finished. It seemed as though meant to be a display...

*Round 4 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 80% / Energy: 69%
Status: Stable
Condition: A little dizzy.
Performed: Substitute (20%) ~ Chill ~ Petal Blizzard

Morgan's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 68% / Energy: 71%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Eager to duel.
Performed: attracted ~ Psychic ~ Psychic​
Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals.



Additional notes:
- Ganmyede failed the attract check _hardcore_ in the first action; however, after the third action, he snapped out of the attraction.
- The second Psychic on the third action destroyed Morgan's Substitute.
- hopeandjoy commands first next round.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright Morgan! First, let's lower Ganymede's Special Attack with Captivate. Then let's attack in the second and third actions with Seed Bomb. If Ganymede Subsitutes on the first action or Protects on any action, use Calm Mind. If Ganymede tries to status you, use Magic Coat.

*Captivate/Calm Mind/Magic Coat~Seed Bomb/Calm Mind/Magic Coat x2*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 8, 2015)

Give her a taste of her own medicine, Ganymede: Magic Coat that Captivate right back. If for some reason you end up Captivated, use Attract instead. Then hit her with your brain.

*Magic Coat/Attract ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## M&F (Feb 10, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 5*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 80% / Energy: 69%
Status: Stable
Condition: A little dizzy.
Commands: *Captivate/Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Seed Bomb/Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Seed Bomb/Calm Mind/Magic Coat*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 68% / Energy: 71%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Eager to duel.
Commands: *Magic Coat/Attract ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals.



-----​
Morgan and Ganymede locked gazes with each other as they prepared to battle full-on. A new round began, and it's be one of many direct attacks.

But before any of those, hopeandjoy's Pokémon readied a little bit more of trickery. Figuring her lecherous opponent might still be enticed into another stare, she decided to show off her charm points... But the enemy was cloaked in a mirror-like spell, and the Flabébé couldn't help but see herself on it, and become a little distracted by her own cuteness.

The Ralts took that break as a good opportunity to strike. He started again on the attack he'd been using continuously in the battle, doing some heavy-lifting (on a lightweight target) with his mind. The petals on the ground stirred and bounced with each impact.

In response to the mighty, undeterred blow, Morgan started to strike back. She floated above her foe, then produced a large quantity of seeds from inside her flower, which she then procceeded to carpet-bomb the mark with, as each one that dropped would burst on impact.

For the remained of the round, the two battling Pokémon used much of the same attacks... And with all striking the arena every bit as much as their inteded targets, they were starting to cause some mighty wreckage.

*Round 5 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 55% [Capped] / Energy: 59%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Still a good bit in love with herself.
Performed: Captivate (bounced) ~ Seed Bomb ~ Seed Bomb

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 52% / Energy: 60%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Looking for a bunker.
Performed: Magic Coat ~ Psychic ~ Psychic​
Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Extensive arena damage is causing the virtual fabric of the location to tear and crack.



Additional notes:
- Captivate in the first action was rebounded by Magic Coat.
- Morgan hit the damage cap on the third action.
- Totodile commands first next round.


----------



## Totodile (Feb 11, 2015)

Wait, with a damage cap of 25% wouldn't Morgan have hit 55% instead of 65%?


----------



## M&F (Feb 11, 2015)

... Yeah. I'll give it a fix soon.

ETA: Fixed.


----------



## Totodile (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay Ganymede. Give her some more of your Psychic. If she tries to use Attract, Captivate, Toxic, or some other status-inducing thing, Magic Coat. If she Protects, or if she hits the damage cap, just Chill.

*Psychic/Magic Coat/Chill x3*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 12, 2015)

Petal Blizzard all turns until you hit damage cap, then Chill.

*Petal Blizzard/Chill x3*


----------



## M&F (Feb 16, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 6*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 55% / Energy: 59%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Still a good bit in love with herself.
Commands: *Petal Blizzard/Chill ~ Petal Blizzard/Chill ~ Petal Blizzard/Chill*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 52% / Energy: 60%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Looking for a bunker.
Commands: *Psychic/Magic Coat/Chill ~ Psychic/Magic Coat/Chill ~ Psychic/Magic Coat/Chill*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Extensive arena damage is causing the virtual fabric of the location to tear and crack.



-----​
There was definitely no more trickery up the sleeves of the battling Pokémon -- only constant, repeated, all-out attacks.

Firstly, Morgan started spinning again, buffetting her enemy with swirling petals that slashed and struck like fanblades. Then, Ganymede repeated his usual attack, deepening the cracks on the arena as he tossed his foe into it forcefully -- her light weight being the only reason the damage hasn't been ridiculous so far. And yet, it was already starting to accumulate...

The Flabébé continued her previous attack, but this time, she managed to aim for a weak spot that the opponent had carelessly left unguarded as he performed his own move. The just properly aimed attack dealt massive damage, although its user was beginning to look ragged from the continued attack -- her petals had even shrunk in size. But regardless, the Ralts went down for a moment, and glew a pale red as he rose back to his feet. He also repeated his move, slowly starting to give himself a headache from the constant exertion as he did, and leaving his enemy with a great lot of bruises and, of course, a red glow of her own.

The two thorougly battered Pokémon finally took a truce then, each moving to their own corner for rest until the beginning of the rest round. Meanwhile, some sort of dark matter started to jut out from the worse cracks on the battlefield...

*Round 6 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 30% [Capped] / Energy: 59%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Running short on petals.
Performed: Petal Blizzard ~ Petal Blizzard (critical) ~ Chill

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 27% [Capped] / Energy: 62%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Starting to get a headache.
Performed: Psychic ~ Psychic ~ Chill​
Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Extensive arena damage is causing the virtual fabric of the location to tear and crack, and the deeper wounds of the arena are starting to leak a strange dark energy.



Additional notes:
- Petal Blizzard on the second action was a critical hit and dealt exactly enough damage to hit the damage cap.
- Psychic on the second action caused another hit to the damage cap.
- hopeandjoy commands first next round.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 17, 2015)

Morgan, let's go all out again. Your primary goal is to attack with Petal Blizzard all three actions. If Ganymede Protects or you hit the damage cap attacking Ganymede, use Synthesis. If Ganymede tries to status you, use Magic Coat.

*Petal Blizzard/Synthesis/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 18, 2015)

Let's be similarly straightforward, Ganymede. Smack her around with Psychic a few times. If she's hit the damage cap attacking you, then let her try to use Synthesis before Snatching that for yourself. If she hasn't done that but you've hit the damage cap attacking her, or if you've already Snatched Synthesis, use Light Screen instead on the third action. I guess that's not really straightforward, but oh well.

*Psychic ~ Psychic/Snatch ~ Psychic/Snatch/Light Screen*


----------



## M&F (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally got around to this. Sorry for the long wait!



> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 7*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 30% / Energy: 59%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Running short on petals.
Commands: *Petal Blizzard/Synthesis/Magic Coat ~ Petal Blizzard/Synthesis/Magic Coat ~ Petal Blizzard/Synthesis/Magic Coat*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 27% / Energy: 62%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Starting to get a headache.
Commands: *Psychic ~ Psychic/Snatch ~ Psychic/Snatch/Light Screen*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Extensive arena damage is causing the virtual fabric of the location to tear and crack, and the deeper wounds of the arena are starting to leak a strange dark energy.



-----​
The truce was over, and the Pokémon would begin to attack each other all-out again. The repetitive move wore them down -- Ganymede found it increasingly difficult to concentrate, and Morgan's flurry attacks seemed to decrease in intensity as could spare and summon less and less petals. At least, the stale blows seemed to become easy to get used to as each one landed...

But it wasn't only the battling Pokémon who were grinding each other down to the dust. Their fighting continued to damage the virtual surface that they stood upon. Eventually, there was a massive hole where the header banner once was... And shadowy apparitions began to form from it. They shaped roughly into a Charizard and a Butterfree, and they didn't seem to have come around just to live alongside each other.

Morgan could only stare at the sillouettes in abject horror, while Ganymede tried to protect himself with a lustering veil of energy. Would that suffice? Or perhaps the bugs just wouldn't slash up the dragons that much... The intentions of those eldritch images were unknowable.

*Round 7 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 5% [Capped] / Energy: 48%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Has not got enough flower to deal with this crap.
Performed: Petal Blizzard ~ Petal Blizzard ~ Petal Blizzard

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 4% / Energy: 57%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Muttering assurance to himself.
Performed: Psychic ~ Psychic ~ Light Screen​
Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Shadowed forms of a Charizard and Butterfree have appeared from a gaping hole in the structure of the forums.



Additional notes:
- Morgan hit the damage cap on the second action.
- The apparitions won't do anything unless all the trainers involved here are fine with it. If you'd both rather them do something, feel free to either specify (arena's yours and all) or leave it up to me.
- Totodile commands first next round.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm good with whatever the apparitions do or don't do.

Ganymede, hang on just a little bit longer. Make sure to hit first with Shadow Sneak. If she tries to use Synthesis, Snatch it; if she Protects, just Chill.

*Shadow Sneak/Snatch/Chill x3*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, we don't have any attacking priority moves, so just use Tackle all three actions.

*Tackle x3*


----------



## M&F (Mar 26, 2015)

> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess


*Round 8*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 5% / Energy: 48%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Has not got enough flower to deal with this crap.
Commands: *Tackle ~ Tackle ~ Tackle*

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede





Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: 4% / Energy: 57%
Status: 2+ Special Attack, 2+ Special Defense.
Condition: Muttering assurance to himself.
Commands: *Shadow Sneak/Snatch/Chill ~ Shadow Sneak/Snatch/Chill ~ Shadow Sneak/Snatch/Chill*​
Arena: 


> The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.


Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Shadowed forms of a Charizard and Butterfree have appeared from a gaping hole in the structure of the forums.



-----​
The referee's awaiting flag had the battling Pokemon in tense wait, as gunmen with their backs to each other, taking the one step away from each other before they can turn and commence their quick-draw duel.

A split second from the word go, the motion began anew. Ganymede vanished from sight, deviously leaving his foe in the dark for a moment longer before appearing where he was least expected. However, he couldn't make the best on the opportunity due to his rather frail strength, and the attack left him wide open. Morgan seized the chance to bring him down with a fluttering divebomb, and the wasn't getting back up.

For a moment, it seemed as if the Flabebe too was down from the recoil of the downards barge, but, covered in bruises as she was, she was ready for another round.

And still, the strange shadows watched... What could they be up to?

*Round 8 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



hopeandjoy (OOO)
Currently out: Morgan





Female Flabébé [Flower Veil]
Health: 1% / Energy: 45%
Status: 2- Special Attack
Condition: Hovering weakly.
Performed: Tackle

Totodile (OOO)
Currently out: Ganymede

Male Ralts [Trace Flower Veil] @ Dawn Stone
Health: *0*% / Energy: 54%
Status: Knocked out!
Condition: Flat on his back.
Performed: Shadow Sneak​
Arena status: The browser is back on the ASB forums proper, and it is covered in blue petals. Shadowed forms of a Charizard and Butterfree have appeared from a gaping hole in the structure of the forums.



Additional notes:
- Next round, Totodile sends out, then hopeandjoy commands, then Totodile commands and I ref.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 27, 2015)

Doesn't Shadow Sneak have priority? Or did Ganymede flinch for some reason?


----------



## M&F (Mar 27, 2015)

Ganymede had to figure out if Morgan was using Synthesis or Protect before resolving the conditions of his commands. Although, come to think of it, I think I do usually let priority attacks be used reactively with their priority kept... Hmmmmmm. Urf, not a good brain day.


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2015)

Alright, I changed up the reffing, but Shadow Sneak couldn't KO Morgan anyway, so it's not exactly a world of difference in there.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 29, 2015)

Fair enough. I'll go with Sobek this time!


----------



## shy ♡ (May 10, 2015)

A late-ish DQ warning for hopeandjoy, 48 hours.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 12, 2015)

Well, it's been ~2 months so I figure it's DQ time. :\ Totodile wins and gets $8, MF gets $5 for reffing. Exp/happiness will be distributed by the db.


----------

